# Opinions on Bourgeios and Collings



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd like to know about reliability...neck resets and the likes
As well how do they adapt to changes in our Canadian climate

Thanks


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

They are both just as user friendly as a Taylor or any other quality build out there. Keep them humidified, they will be fine. Depending on where they are coming from they may need a truss tweak and a saddle file but no issues having then here. Mmmmmm Collings D2H ...... do it :bow:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

teledobson,

I own a '97 Bourgeois JOMC Deluxe that keeps me happy. You can see some pics here.
Bourgeois are very well built and have a bolt on neck, so neck resets will be very easy. Mine has been strung with mediums and it shows no signs of requiring any work.

All guitars of this caliber are built in climate controlled conditions, so there should be no need to worry about how they react to our climate, as long as you keep them in the safe zone after your purchase. Bourgeois are made in Maine, with a climate very similar to ours. If you are buying used it is possible that the previous owner may not have cared for it properly, and that may create some issues.

I own several nice acoustics, and I've sold several others during the time I have owned my Bourgeois. My next guitar will be a Bourgeois DBJ-C in Redwood. That's the best endorsement I can offer.

Collings are also very well built and I know several people that own them and have no structural issues.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Time will tell with these brands, but based on the build quality they should last as well as the Martins of old. 

I've played several Bourgeois and Collings at the Twelfth Fret on Danforth, all were excellent. Better in some ways than the high end Martins, the fit and finish on the Collings' that I have seen were all impeccable.

In Canada the climate is the killer. You really have to take care of them. Our house in the winter runs about 22% RH. I run a humidifier in my basement, two case humidifiers and a sound hole humidifier to keep it at 45% in the case.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

zdogma said:


> In Canada the climate is the killer. You really have to take care of them. Our house in the winter runs about 22% RH. I run a humidifier in my basement, two case humidifiers and a sound hole humidifier to keep it at 45% in the case.


Me too, out west.

Mike Macleod, who posts here now and again, is a Bourgeois dealer. I've played many of the ones that he has received and they are killer sounding guitars. He had a dread with fancy woods in a month or two ago that sounded perfect, IMO. My only issue with Bourgeois is the neck size. I have a lingering hand injury and I need a pretty full neck for it not to be annoying. The Bourgeois guitars have a pretty "low profile" (in Martin terms) neck.

Collings guitars are stunning. Great workmanship and all the volume and cut you will ever need...in fact, a little too much IMO. I like their neck shape a lot too.

My personal favorite is Huss and Dalton. Their standard neck shape is nice and their "vintage" one is perfect, IMO (very similar to the Martin D18GE neck). They sound a little warmer than a Collings with nearly the volume and sometimes more. For some reason, they don't seem to get as nice top wood as Bourgeois and Collings...maybe because they've been around for less time.


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks guys 

I think I've settled on the Country Boy

See if there is a used one around otherwise it's of to the fret


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Collings are killer guitars. I have had several. And I am jonesin' big time for a D2H :bow: 
Buy with confidence.
I have played quite a few Dana Bourgeois and really thought they were great too. 
You have to take care of these type of guitars though. Make sure that as soon as the furnace goes on....the humidifier goes on.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

teledobson said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I think I've settled on the Country Boy
> 
> See if there is a used one around otherwise it's of to the fret


Mike had a Country Boy in stock last time I was at his shop...www.acousticguitar.net. It's got a Sitka top, but it's still a real nice guitar with lots of note definition. There was a fellow on the Flatpick-L mail list that was selling a Country Boy with Adirondack top...but, he wanted nearly as much as a new Country Boy from Mike, IIRC.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*My ears are burning.*

Collings - Fabulous guitars - known for killer volume. I prefer them to any post 60's Martins.  I'd like to sell them one day.
Bourgeois - Fabulous guitars. Often as loud as Collings and more often a little better tonally, though I would not kick a Collings out of bed for eating crackers. My choice, when it gets down to personalities is a Bourgeois.
H&D: - My first experience was disappointing, my 2nd was quite rewarding.
Santa-Cruz: The other great builder of the "Big 4". Tony Rice Pro model is a joy to hold and play

Re: Country Boy!
Try a Country Boy Deluxe before you commit to any other mahogany guitar.
Absolutely amazing instrument. 

Humidity issues are generally going to be an issue no matter where you live. A great book that should be supplied with every good guitar sold is the "Acoustic Guitar Owner's Manual" by Stringletter Publishing. It would certainly save the life of many instruments.

You shouldn't need to concern yourself with Neck Resets and the like for 20 years or so.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

Wonderful instruments, Bourgeois/Collings, both.

Top builders, long careers, with inovation and heritage.


----------

